# Level of Success w/ DirecTV2PC Usage



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

I was curious to see, of those here who have tried the new DirecTV2PC beta, what percentage were seeing the system work smoothly and what percentage were running into which issues.

For all those that respond, please post your system specs (incl. networking setup and any codec packs you're using), and any other pertinent information, so we can see if there are any trends (for either working and non-working systems). Sorry if I missed any poll options; these appeared to be the most common situations as of this morning.

*Example:*
Currently in the "No Playback-Protection" bucket. My content is all fully visible to the application, but playback attempts result in the following error: "DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the server. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."

*EDIT:* I'm now in the playback with jitters department (for HD, SD is fine). It appears that 720p material works well, while 1080i starts to chug, which leads me to believe that it may be bandwidth-related.

*Setup:*
HR21-100 (0x290) via DTV's Powerline Networking
Linksys WRT54GL Router w/ DD-WRT v24 Firmware

Windows XP Pro SP3
Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz
2GB DDR2
GeForce 8800GTS to Samsung 226BW via HDCP-Compliant DVI
Creative X-Fi Audio

K-Lite Codec Pack v4.2.5


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted #1, as it works great on my desktop, even though it's below the recommended CPU, but I DO have a 1GB Radeon video card with DDR2 memory.

On my laptop, which is short both in CPU AND Video RAM, it works, but it's very jumpy and jittery, epsecially on HD recordings.


----------



## Ohm (Oct 19, 2008)

I had to vote 5 due to the link not working for the initial download.

Setup:
HR22-100 via Comcast Netgear 

Windows Vista Laptop and XP Desktop
AMD Athlon x2
3GB RAM
GeForce 8200 Mobile 256 video memory


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Works fine for me. Here's my setup:

HR20-700


Hardwired to


Linksys WRT310N


Wireless (usually) / Hardwired (sometimes) to


Dell Latitude D820 Notebook
Core 2 Duo 2GHz
NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M 512MB
2GB RAM
320GB 7200RPM HDD
32-bit Vista Ultimate SP1
Internal Intel PRO/Wireless G Network Card

Playback Advisor indicates this should be a problem, but by and large it works fine for what it is -- occasional ghosting/stuttering, but overall looks great.

--Mav


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Using it right now and it is is playing perfectly smooth even at 2560x1600 resolution.

Setup:
Mac Pro
2x 2.66Ghz Xeon Woodcrests
8GB RAM
nVidia 8800GT
HR22-100

DVR and PC both Gigabit hardwired

If only the UI was as fast on my DVR boxes as it is on the computer. :lol:

Not exactly a far run from the receiver to the computer.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm on a wired network running Vista SP1
My local MPEG-4 1080i [NBC & CBS] are the only recordings I have problems with [audio keeping in sync]. Other than these all of the computers play everything from SD to 1080p VOD.

3.4 GHz Pentium 4 HT [Vista index CPU 4.4] , 2 GB RAM, Asus/ATI 3650, can't play CBS & NBC
3 GHz PentiumD [Vista index CPU 4.8], 4 GB RAM, Nvidia 6600GT(s), can play NBC, but not CBS
2.33 GHz Core2 Duo [Vista index CPU 5.4], 4 GB RAM, Nvidia 8800GT, plays everything


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

Working w/ configuration as follows:

New HP Pavilion dv5t w/ Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4Ghz, 3GB RAM, Vista 32, Nvidia 9600M GT, running with High performance power profile (note: it would not work with Balanced, or HP recommended power profile), 1650x1050 display. Network is 802.11n (Intel WiFi Link 5100) to DLink DIR-655 router.

Not working w/ desktop:

I also have an old desktop P4 HT (Northwood), 2.8GHz, Vista 32, ATI 3850 AGP, wired network. It will not do MPEG4 HD without A/V sync issues and hiccups.

EDIT: HR20-700 is wired.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I voted #1.

I have a new Compaq laptop running Vista SP1.

Connection using my Verizon router(actually Actionec). HR20-700 is hardwired to router, but it's a wireless connection from router to laptop.

Advisor reported a few items on my computer that needed to be upgraded, but these turned out to meet the minimum requirements rather than the recommended requirements. I had a lot of red lights when I ran the advisor on my 2-year-old XP desktop machine, so I didn't try to install the program there.

It's unlikely that I'll use this feature on a regular basis but it's handy to have available.

Installation was a snap. The program download yesterday was slow, but I expect that was because of high server traffic. And the picture on my widescreen laptop looks great.


----------



## slideways (Jun 8, 2007)

Works marginally for me. Video is fine but Audio....is...cho....ppy.



I have an HR21-700
Linksys Bridge (forget model # offhand, I'm at work)


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I installed it on my Dell laptop (was top of the line 2 years ago). I haven’t tried over a wired connection, but my wireless N had enough jitters and dropouts to make it not very usable. EDIT: Oh, and I should say that the HR20 is wired, it's the laptop that uses wireless.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Setup:
> Mac Pro
> 2x 2.66Ghz Xeon Woodcrests
> 8GB RAM
> ...


FYI... The DVR may be wired to a Gb switch port, but the port on the DVR is only 100Mb.

Though like you, that didn't stop me from putting in the Gb switch...


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Works great when show is in SD. cuts in and out on HD. pretty sure it's my computer though.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

IS CC working for anyone? It tells me it's on, but I see no captions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> IS CC working for anyone? It tells me it's on, but I see no captions.


"Working?" well if I enable it [as I just did] there are captions, but they come about a min later than the sound, so I'm not sure that would be considered "working".


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

mutelight said:


> Using it right now and it is is playing perfectly smooth even at 2560x1600 resolution.
> 
> Setup:
> *Mac Pro*
> ...


Are you running using virtualization or Bootcamp?


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

For those of you having issues (either no playback, or jittery playback): Do you have any specific codecs (and/or codec packs) installed? It came up in another thread that these may be affecting the functionality, especially for those of you hitting HDCP-related errors.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted works great, however the PC that I have that it does work great on is a multi-monitor pc and it only works when I disable all but one monitor.

My laptop is underpowered. It works fine with SD, but can't keep up with HD.

Carl


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Works great for me besides the issue of having to disable my second monitor (as I have dual monitors).


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted "works marginally". 

For the server, I'm using an HR20-700 watching the premiere episode of "Crusoe". (But an episode of "Cold Case" on a different HR20-700 had similar results.)

On my desktop machine, I'd rate it as almost watchable. There are dropped frames, but the audio jitters. The recording is high def, but that's all I ever watch/record.

Here's the description of my desktop machine:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
System Memory: 2GB
OS: Windows Vista SP1
Graphics Card Memory: 512 MB
Graphics Card Driver: 7.15.11.6925
Video Connection Type: Digital (without HDCP)
Network Adaptor: ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

My laptop machine isn't watchable. Lots of dropped frames and audio so jittery that it is unlistenable.

Here's a description of my laptop:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T7700 @ 2.4Ghz
System Memory: 2GB
OS Windows Vista SP1
Graphics Card: NVidia GeForce 8600M GT
Graphics Card Video Memory: 256MB
Graphics Card Driver: 7.15.11.5669
Video Connection Type: Internal Connection
Network Adaptrer: Ethernet Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

I'll wait for improvement before I use it again.


----------



## GaryG (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm using 3GB XP SP3 with GTS8800/512MB AMD 64 Dual Core 4600
Dual Monitor setup. SoundMax HD Audio with latest drivers

Connects fast and the menus work fine. Looks just like the STB. 

When I start to play a recording I get a second or two of sound, the circle hangs with no video then eventually goes black.

Have to use task manager to stop the program.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Are you running using virtualization or Bootcamp?


I am running Vista 64-bit native in Bootcamp.



Thaedron said:


> FYI... The DVR may be wired to a Gb switch port, but the port on the DVR is only 100Mb.
> 
> Though like you, that didn't stop me from putting in the Gb switch...


Ah, I did not know that, thank you for the correction.


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

Not sure which bucket to put in, but I have the "stopped working" problem when I try and play anything, probably because Cyberlink can't coexist with it's own software. I picked Playback-A/V issue.

eric


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> "Working?" well if I enable it [as I just did] there are captions, but they come about a min later than the sound, so I'm not sure that would be considered "working".


Okay, I see the problem... it's jumpy. It comes in eventually, but the show is jittery and so missing captions sometimes. :-/

Meh.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 21, 2008)

Doesn't work. My dual monitors break it's rules. If I have to turn off the 2nd monitor, I might as well not be playing a game and just go downstairs and watch it on the TV.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Works virtually flawlessly (except for a weird issue where FOX & CW OTA HD programs won't play from the bedroom DVR but will from the living room DVR) from either PC.

My equipment:

*Living Room*
Samsung HP-T4234 Plasma
HR20-700 (HDMI to Receiver) recording on 1TB WD10EACS in an Antec MX-1 enclosure 
Networked with Linksys WGA600N wireless N dual-band adapter (set to 5MHz band) & SD2005 Gigabit Switch

*Bedroom*
Sony KDL-32S20L1 LCD
HR20-700 (HDMI to TV) recording on 1TB WD10EACS in an Antec MX-1 enclosure 
Networked with WGA600N wireless N dual-band adapter (set to 5MHz band)

*Desktop*
Dell XPS 420
2.4GHz Quad Core Q6600
4GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
750GB (ST7500640AS) & 1TB (ST31000340AS) HDs 
24" HDCP-compliant LCD (DVI) 
Wired to WRT600N Dual-band (2.4 & 5GHz) Wireless N Gigabit Router

*Laptop*
Dell XPS M1530
2.2GHz Core2 Duo T7500
4GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256MB
250GB HD
Intel 4965AGN Dual-band Wireless N (set to 5GHz-only)
Vista Home Premium


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

My install went pretty much without a hitch. Playback is a bit macroblocked, but watchable. I didn't have audio problems. The only odd bit was it asked me for my parental lock code to watch Primevil off SciFi. I've never used parental locks and controls, so I have never set a code. 

I have no idea what it wanted. I had to go and figure out how to set the code. Which led me to discover a horribly misleading menu item. No where is there a set pascode. There is a Lock Now menu item where you do it. Which is about as obvious as looking for chicken in the ocean.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JMCecil said:


> My install went pretty much without a hitch. Playback is a bit macroblocked, but watchable. I didn't have audio problems. The only odd bit was it asked me for my parental lock code to watch Primevil off SciFi. I've never used parental locks and controls, so I have never set a code.
> 
> I have no idea what it wanted. I had to go and figure out how to set the code. Which led me to discover a horribly misleading menu item. No where is there a set pascode. There is a Lock Now menu item where you do it. Which is about as obvious as looking for chicken in the ocean.


Now you know why there were those popup screen telling you about it before you could download the app. :lol:


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Now you know why there were those popup screen telling you about it before you could download the app. :lol:


I didn't get pop-ups. What did they say?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JMCecil said:


> I didn't get pop-ups. What did they say?


parental controls will not .. [do something or other, as I didn't read them either] carry over?


----------



## mfrost (Dec 17, 2006)

I voted "works marginally". I get pretty bad jitter and a several second delay between audio and video.

I have a Dell Dimension 8400, Pentium P4 3GHZ, ATI Radeon X300, 1 GB RAM, Linksys WRT54G Wireless network.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

After tweaking my system, I have DiecTV2PC working. SD content plays without any issues. HD content plays for the most part but I do have a couple of programs which have jittering.

I recorded 'Emergency' off an OTA channel (Digital sub-channel) and have been unsuccessful in playing these. I tend to receive a message stating the content is restricted and my system does not meet the necessary requirements. 
Recordings of other shows from this same channel work without any problems.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

I originally voted "Can't install" due to the activation issue, but I finally got past that tonight.

However, I can't play any content now due to "DIRECTV2PC does not support the use of more than one monitor at a time."

I am running:

Homebuilt system with two dual-core AMD Opteron 270 processors
Tyan S2895 Motherboard
4GB memory
BFG GeForce 6600 GT 128MB, Overclocked
Two Dell 1901FP monitors connected via DVI
Windows Vista SP-1 64 bit

The video card did not pass the Playback Adviser test, so this doesn't really surprise me too much. I was going to buy a new video card anyway, so I ordered a 9800GT with 512MB memory. I should have it early next week, and will try again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

blmoore said:


> I originally voted "Can't install" due to the activation issue, but I finally got past that tonight.
> 
> However, I can't play any content now due to "DIRECTV2PC does not support the use of more than one monitor at a time."
> 
> ...


You will need to go into your display properties and turn off "extend my desktop".
The app simple doesn't run on multi-monitor systems.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You will need to go into your display properties and turn off "extend my desktop".
> The app simple doesn't run on multi-monitor systems.


Kind of defeats the purpose of having two monitors...


----------



## arnolddeleon (Dec 7, 2006)

blmoore said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of having two monitors...


So the key question is does DirecTV plan to ever support multiple monitors?

arnold


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

> So the key question is does DirecTV plan to ever support multiple monitors?


More discussion in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143451


----------



## fetzervalve (Dec 26, 2007)

I couldn't vote. The software installed fine, I got the activation code, but it can't find either of my receivers....
I'm not a network geek, I tried a bunch of stuff, but have never been able to get it to connect. I can do DOD, and have been able to for some time, but not D2PC.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fetzervalve said:


> I couldn't vote. The software installed fine, I got the activation code, but it can't find either of my receivers....
> I'm not a network geek, I tried a bunch of stuff, but have never been able to get it to connect. I can do DOD, and have been able to for some time, but not D2PC.


Firewall? [disable and see if it helps]


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm running a Duo Core 2.4 Ghz with 2 GB RAM, Nvidia GeoForce with 1GB, Buffalo Airstation router, Linksys Game adapter to the HR21, pass through to the HR20. PC is running Vista SP1, and it is connected via WiFi. Everrything passes the test app with green lights except the WiFi connection, which got a yellow.

I can access both DVRs and SD playback is flawless. HD upconvert (like Ghost Hunters) is good. True HD like Chuck is unwatchable. It pops, drops audio and jitters constantly. While it passes through, it looks good, but there is too much interruption to actually watch a show.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

*AMD Athlon64 3400+ @ 2.20 GHz 2GB RAM w/GeForce 7300GT 256MB DDR2 VRAM* All SD and some HD playback are good. Trickplay functions are slow to respond in both SD and HD. NBC HD and FOX HD have A/V sync issues. ABC HD, CBS HD and CW HD playback fine. Discovery HD has A/V sync issues. Haven't tried on other HD channels yet.

*AMD Phenom 8450 3-core @ 2.10 GHz 4GB RAM w/onboard GeForce 8200 256MB shared VRAM* All HD and SD content works flawless. Trickplay is somewhat slow but alot faster than my A64 3400+.

Both systems run Vista SP1 64-bit, are connected to the same HR21-700 via 100Mb LAN and are connected to seperate analog LCD monitors @ 1280x1024.
I have yet been able to have both systems to be used at the same time. Trying to do so often finds me having to RBR the HR21 to regain a connection for DTV2PC.

Both systems have ffdshow installed, but have to be disabled in order for DTV2PC to work.

The AMD Phenom has CyberLink PowerDVD v7 installed and DTV2PC works just fine, unlike other posters having to uninstall PowerDVD for DTV2PC to work.

TIP: Increasing the DTV2PC priority to "Above Normal" via Task Manager yields a more responsive experience and smoother playback.


----------



## meblake (Sep 20, 2007)

I voted works great, but with the caveat that it is for SD only. My computers are too underpowered to run HD programs. I haven't had time to try HD yet but I'm curious to see what happens when I try an play an HD show. We don't record much in HD cuz they take up a lot more room on the hard drive.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bleggett29 said:


> TIP: Increasing the DTV2PC priority to "Above Normal" via Task Manager yields a more responsive experience and smoother playback.


Can you "explain" more how you did this?


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Can you "explain" more how you did this?


Right click on the taskbar. Select "Task Manager". Select "Processes" tab. Right click on "DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe". Mouse over "Set Priority" and select "Above Normal". Then click on "Change Priority" button on the dialog window that pops up.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually mine is between Works Great and Works Marginally.

I have the occasional stutter in the beginning and then it's fine.

Mike


----------



## robj (Sep 1, 2007)

I just installed it this afternoon. SD content plays back fine - HD content is bit jittery, but watchable. However, if I try and playback record VOD programs I get an error message about needing updated codecs. Any ideas as to what I need to d/l?

Sun Ultra 20
2.6ghz AMD Opteron
2 GB RAM
nVidia GeForece 8600 GT
Windows XP Pro SP3

HR20-700 is connected to the home lan via a Buffalo Networks 802.11g wireless bridge - which connects to the main Belkin 802.11g router. The U20 is wired in to the Belkin.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

I voted "can't install" which isn't true ... I just can't run it because of the lack of any dual monitor support.


----------



## fetzervalve (Dec 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Firewall? [disable and see if it helps]


I had forwarded the ports set in the STB. I have tried disabling the firewall completely, and that had the same result...... it searches for 30 seconds or so and finds nothing. I don't get any message, the little spinning circle just disappears.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

robj said:


> I just installed it this afternoon. SD content plays back fine - HD content is bit jittery, but watchable. However, if I try and playback record VOD programs I get an error message about needing updated codecs. Any ideas as to what I need to d/l?
> 
> Sun Ultra 20
> 2.6ghz AMD Opteron
> ...


VOD has HDCP, even on SD programs.
First thing is to go to Nvidia.com and get the latest driver and see if that helps.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fetzervalve said:


> I had forwarded the ports set in the STB. I have tried disabling the firewall completely, and that had the same result...... it searches for 30 seconds or so and finds nothing. I don't get any message, the little spinning circle just disappears.


Does the network setup pass everything in the DVR setup/info screen?


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

My setup:

HR-21-700 hardwired to a Dlink DR615
Dell Dimension 530
2GB memory
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.2ghz
Intel G33/G31 Express Graphics Chipset
Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 (32bit os)
Dlink DWA 552 Extreme N NIC (300mpbs)
Dell E228WFP monitor does HD @ 720p
Monitor hooked to PC via VGA cable at present.

No tweaking required...worked straight out of the installation
No hiccups what so ever
SD plays great
HD 720p content plays great
HD 1080i content plays great
HD 1080p24 content plays great
My daughter watched the Scorpion King 2 (1080p)


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Working great for me with one caveat...

If I play back a VOD program, it stops and tells me their is a problem with the compliance of my audio driver and that I need to install an up to date driver, the latest drivers are installed so I don't see a fix for that. Audio is functionally built in to the Asus Motherboards and is HD 7.1 Audio.

I don't see this as a major issue though.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Just installed today have been playing with it the last few hours everything plays back great except CBS it is not as smooth, when first started audio takes about 6 seconds or so to catch up but it is very watchable i am sure if I upgraded my video card I would have no issues so I am very pleased and the wife loves it. 

My System
Intel Pentium D 2.80
2gb memory
Windows XP SP3
Geforce 6600 128mb PCI Express
yep thats right 128mb video I was shocked at how well it played


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Working great for me with one caveat...
> 
> If I play back a VOD program, it stops and tells me their is a problem with the compliance of my audio driver and that I need to install an up to date driver, the latest drivers are installed so I don't see a fix for that. Audio is functionally built in to the Asus Motherboards and is HD 7.1 Audio.
> 
> I don't see this as a major issue though.


Audio drivers and HDCP have been a bit troublesome.
Realtek is the only one that has drivers that work [for me] so far.
Disabling the digital output [speaker icon/playback devices] has been the only work-a-round I've gotten to work for those that don't have drivers that pass HDCP.


----------



## fetzervalve (Dec 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Does the network setup pass everything in the DVR setup/info screen?


In [System Test], networking passes.
But under Network > Network Services is says the connection fails.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

CliffV said:


> I voted "works marginally".
> 
> For the server, I'm using an HR20-700 watching the premiere episode of "Crusoe". (But an episode of "Cold Case" on a different HR20-700 had similar results.)
> 
> ...


I'll change my vote to "works great".

It turns out that my DVRs weren't really connected directly to most of my LAN. (That's a long story.) Instead, they were on an Ethernet switch that connected just my DVRs and a Sonos ZP80. Apparently the ZP80 was acting as an Ethernet bridge over its wi-fi. Once I connected the Ethernet switch to the rest of my LAN, all problems went away.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I guess I need some help. I have the software installed but when I start it up it doesn't detect any of my receivers. Truly I only have 1 networked but I can't see it. On the other end it works fine with VOD and my music and pictures. 

Can someone give me some advice as to how to trouble shoot this issue?


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I voted #2. Most of the time, it works flawlessly on my desktop. Occasionally, I get the video-audio stutters, but rarely. Most times, simply selecting a different show to playback will resolve the stutters for me.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Just finished rebuilding one of my laptops and installing Vista Ultimate w/ SP1. DirecTV2PC loads just fine but I am not able to play any content as it claims that my video driver does not support protected content. The interesting part is that if I bring Windows XP up that I have no issues playing any of the content.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

Help  see above post


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> Help  see above post


Check firewalls, reboot receiver [is about it]


----------

